# Como amplificar 5.1 canales



## ohbuiles (Oct 20, 2005)

Tengo un sistema de 5.1 canales marca Jwin 100Wrms tiene subwoofer activo, suenan bien, pero quiero mas. Quisiera información para entender como funcionan estos sistemas. Abrí el amplificador y no vi manera de aumentar la potencia, realmente no entendí el circuito.

Se pueden poner amplificador individuales a la salida del DVD para cada parlante? ó se puede hacerlo pero a la salida del subwoofer que recibe del DVD y amplifica y entrega a los parlantes?

Gracias


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 22, 2005)

ohbuiles

En realidad los sistemas de sonido envolvente 5.1 y posteriores, al igual que la mayoría de los sistemas de altavoces, se diseñan para mínima distorsión y máxima eficiencia.

Si cambiaras las características de amplificación o filtrado de los crossovers, pudieras dañar el balance del diseño, obtener sonidos distorsionados y vibraciones no deseadas pues, hasta las carcazas tienen una ingeniería realizada para su óptimo funcionamiento y desempeño.

No te recomendaría que lo intentaras. Sería mejor adquirir otro sistema.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Guest (Ene 15, 2006)

Aunque se puede saltar la ingeniería y la eficiencia, y darle un poquito mas gusto a la sensación. Aunque se sacrificaría la nitidez se le podría colocar un amplificador de mayor potencia a esos parlantes y sacarle sonidos mas viscerales.

Claro que si tienes un amplificador con el decodificador DOLBY debes tomar la señal de audio después del deco, porque si no pierdes los 3.1 canales de mas que te permite este sistema.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos López (Feb 12, 2006)

bueno, el sistema tiene su propio decodificador 5.1, entonces, lo que tu quieres es conservar el decodificador y dar más potencia a las bocinas. En eso de conservar el decodificador 5.1 no hay problema, ya que te animaste a destapar al amplificador pues fijate en la matrícula del integrado decodificador y del integrado de control de volumen y tonos (en el caso de estar por separado) porque me imagino que el control de volumen y tonos es digital verdad? Ya que cheques estos integrados, pues ya sabes de donde vas a agarrar las señales. 

Ahora, quieres aumentar la potencia para cada una de las bocinas, para esto hay dos caminos, el primero es cambiar cada uno de los amplificador por otros, que ya tu sabrás si los diseñas, o si los compras. Pero eso te va llevar mucho dinero (mejor te compras otro sistema) o mucho tiempo (en el caso que tu los diseñes y tengas ya algunos componentes que te puedan servir). la otra opción es que modifiques las fuentes de poder de los amplificador de tu sistema o que utilices bocinas de menor impedancia, pero aguas, todo esto lo debes hacer de forma consiente ya que se puede quemar todo. si quieres hacer esto último, fijate primero que tanto se calienta tu sistema y, si crees que todavia aguanta, pues lo haces. sino...no


----------



## Guille DJ (Nov 13, 2007)

mi consejo:    (es lo q yo veo mas logico en mi situacion por ejemplo)

se que lo que te voy a decir es una bestialidad pero yo lo hice y lo tuve sonando hasta que me harte y lo desmonte todo.

yo tome mi dolbi y buscando en esquemas y demas y gente que me ayudo muxo, saque señal desde donde se efectua la division 5.1 pues cuando tu le metes sonido, lo que le metes es señal derecha izquierda, y listo por lo menos, te digo en el mio.

buscamos el sitio donde se separaban las señales, y le pusimos salidas rca, por lo que tuvimos señal sin amplificar, y de ahi pues pusimos 3 amplificador con 7 altavoces pues nuestro grave lo pusimos en 2 cajas, para no cargar mas el lado izq que el der.

resuelto esto y viendo la cantidad de cables y aparatos pues lo quitamos pq a uno le hizo falta un amplificador para una fiesta, el otro lo cojio para el pc, y l final lo desmontamos todo, compramos uno de mayor potencia y listo.

Hay cosas que es mejor COMPRAR pues si no te comes la cabeza un monton, y solo obtienes muchos aparatos juntos, q al final no te van a dar calidad, solo ruidos y problemas, yo soy partidario de hacerme mis cosillas pero admito que hay cosas que es mejor dejarlas como vienen de fabrica asi que si no te gusto tu amplificador 5.1, busca un ampificador grande que tenga entrada 5.1 y un monton de altavoces para hacerlo sonar fuerte, que al final el conjunto te puede salir barato si lo buscas de 2º mano como e acabado haciendo yo, 

actualmente tengo en casa un denon de 250wrms con altavoces de minicadenas varias sonando, lo unico que me gaste mas dinero fue en la etapa para el grabe y el grabe, pues la salida del mismo no es amplificada, y listo no hay otra 


un saludo 

guille dj


----------

